

Teller (of Penn & Teller) and The Honor System - cyanbane
http://www.esquire.com/print-this/teller-magician-interview-1012-2?page=all

======
simulate
Duplicate from 3 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4540742>

